
Caduceus (a.k.a. “Tensor”/“Double-Helix”) Coil - peter_d_sherman
https://uncletaz.com/library/scimath/cadcoil.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"One radio amateur found that with two such coils, one used as a transmitter
and the other as a receiver, the second would not pick up the signal from the
first unless they were precisely aligned for the signal to be transmitted the
alignment had to be as critical as that of a laser beam."

Now... I'm not saying that Caduceus Coils work or do not.

I'm saying, I haven't tested them -- so I do not know.

But if they work, IF they work for the purpose of sending and receiving RF --
but in tightly focused laser-like "beams" (but of RF energy), then these might
be perfect (assuming one could handle the precision alignment necessary) for
setting up P2P packet radio networks...

Now, P2P packet radio networks already exist, but they are currently based on
hertzian waves (aka, Inverse Square Law RF propagation,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverse-
square_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverse-square_law)).

If they could instead be based on links where the RF was focused in a tight
beam, like a laser beam, instead of broadcast out into all directions of space
at the same time, the potential benefits would include:

-Not interfering with other rf sources / receivers, even though the frequency might be exactly the same (remember, you have to be _exactly_ in the path of the tightly focused laser-like RF beam for there to be interference)

-Use of less energy, much less, to get a signal across a specific distance... the energy would not decrease as the square root of the distance (remember, laser beams have travelled to the moon and back with not much beam widening, relative to the great distance...).

-At certain frequencies, it might be possible to directly go through objects... That means that at a certain frequency, a path from point A to point B which does not appear clear -- might in fact be functionally clear to send/recieve RF in this tight beam...

-If the above point is true, it might be possible to send such rf beams through the earth to communicate with distant continents (although, obtaining the precise positioning would be very difficult the longer the distance...)

But if it could be done... think of the possibilities for communication, both
terrestrial and possibly with points in space (well, once you got the exact
positioning bugs worked out that is...<g>)

